# any napro technology thread out there?



## somedaysoon

ladies im new to this-anyone else using napro charting and attending clinic for medication and follicle tracking-thanks-be great chat others-im beginning this route after 15 ttc x:flower:


----------



## april05

somedaysoon said:


> ladies im new to this-anyone else using napro charting and attending clinic for medication and follicle tracking-thanks-be great chat others-im beginning this route after 15 ttc x:flower:

Hi Somedaysoon,

Welcome to Napro, I am currently on the napro programme a year today we met our practioner/teacher, we had our first appointment in Galway with Dr O'F on Feb 18th, there I was prescribed all my meds. I wasnt ovulating so I was prescribed a whole coctail of meds. I had my peak +7 bloods done monthly and it showed I still wasnt ovulating so I spoke with my doc over the phone and she increased my dosage of Femara to 12 on CD3 and 12 on CD4 and 5mg Prednisolone daily, that was in June/July's cycle I had Follicle Tracking done which showed I ovulated, oh we were so happy but didnt get pregnant, then in August we got our BFP but sadly I had a m/c in September we were gutted and still are BUT we are over the moon that we got pregnant with Napro within the year. We had only been on our meds since March, it does take time to get the right dosage a mix of meds but hang in there. I cannot recommend Napro enough we found them fantastic!! We are currently taking a break at the moment just to let my body get back to normal and will start again in January & I'm excited about that.

If you need anything at all just pop me a message i'd be more than happy to help you with any questions you might have!

Wishing you the very best of luck on your napro journey and hope your not waiting too long for you BFP

Love
April
xxx


----------



## gumb69

hiya, i started the napro in March 2009 and i got a beautiful baby girl out of it x
i have had 3 m/c's whils on the napro as well.
My doses have changed slightly since having my lo
But i'm currently on 3 Femara cd 3. AMmoxycillin cd 12-16 ( 3 x daily) 4000 pregynl pk + 3,5,7,9 and LDN 4.5mg
I came back highly intolerant for for dairy, egg, wheat and soya.
we were told that we had to do IVF because there was nothing more they could do and i got pg in Dec 09 which ended in m/c at 10weeks. Then we were due to go for our IVF consult again in April 2010 and i got pg in March2010.
I have had 2 m/c's since having my lo, my hormones are all over the place.You will get there in the end x best of luck on the rollercoaster.


----------



## gumb69

i forgot to add i'm on all the multi vits as well
we were both put on super duper strong antibiotics for 6 weeks in case of any underlying infection and i got pg the month after but m/c'd.
THe antibiotics were so strong you couldn't even use mouthwash that had alcohol in it!!


----------



## sahzzy

hi i have just started napro and am unsure what to expect, had my first appointment with my teacher last week and have just started charting, finding it confusing at the minute. Im wondering does anybody have any idea how long it will take before you might see results.


----------



## gumb69

Hiya,
Do you mean pg or as in changes in your cycle?
You will probably think that your cycles are identical each month, but after charting for a few cycles you will see they vary quite significantly.
I found out that after a few cycles i had changes, they gave me different drugs to change my cycle and it did, i.e more cm, less tail end brown bleeding, longer cycles.
It might seem forever but you will get there x


----------



## sahzzy

thanks i am probably being impatient at the moment and feel like i will never be pg, i was hoping for a quick fix!! was reading other posts and it seems like it can be very slow but i know it will be worth it in the end. i am back with my teacher next week so hopefully i have been charting correctly. its great to see there are success stories with napro and it should happen eventually.


----------



## gumb69

It is frustrating and it does seem like it takes forever, but if they make quick adjustments it might have a detrimental effect on your cycle.
There will be days when you will be in the trenches and want to throw the towel in but don't despair, it can and does work, and my daughter is living proof of that xx


----------



## sahzzy

thanks very much, im feeling more positive today and am getting excited about getting started, they think i have low progesterone levels which may have caused an early miscarriage earlier this year, so hopefully i will get some answers soon.


----------



## cooch

Hi,

I'm on Napro too. I started the meds August 2011, so far we haven't been able to get the balance right. The thing about Napro is, there's a higher success rate but you do need to be patient. Very hard I know. 

We started TTC Sep2010 and have never had a BFP. Found out today at my lap that I have 1 blocked tube and also a tiny bit of endometriosis. Still, I'm feeling positive.


----------



## sahzzy

You are right to be positive at least now you are getting some answers, from reading other peoples stories there seems to be a lot of success with napro so hopefully 2012 will be our year!!


----------



## cooch

I agree. We're supposed to give it a number of months to find the problem then a number of months to fix the problem. I still don't have the correct balance of drugs so fx'd for that soon.

Who and where are you seeing for Napro?


----------



## gumb69

I'm in the Galway clinic
I was under Dr Jude McSharry but he has gone to Dublin
I've seen Dr Boyle as well, and Dr O'Flaherty.


----------



## cooch

I'm UK based but have seen Dr Boyle once and have been in contact via email to him. I see on you sig that you have 1 tube?? What did Napro say bout this? How long and what were you on to get your baby? I'm interested as I just got my lap yesterday and only 1 tube is open


----------



## gumb69

I lost my ovary and tube back in 1999 due to ruptured ovarian cyst.
They said about the 1 tube and 1 ovary that it might be harder for us to conceive esp because my hormones are whacky!!
We started trying in early 2008 and we had our baby in Dec 2010.
We started the napro around March/April 2009.
To get my lo i was on cd 3, 5 femara tablets.
cd 12-16 Ammoxycillin 3 x daily
Pregynl injections 4000 units, pk+3,5,7,9
All the multi vits that they recommend as well.
Prior to this i had a laparosocopy to try and remove a cyst on my one remaining over that didn't work. So a few weeks later in turned into open surgery to have it removed.
I then got pg before my lo and had a lap as they thought it might have been ectopic and it wasn't then a week later i had a dnc in jan 2010. The dnc and lap def helped me conceive in march 2010 as everything was cleaned out.
I have endometriosis as well and loads of scar tissues from my previous surgery back in 1999.

They did say we had come to the end of the line and we were about to go for our IVF consult and i got pregnant.
Will they do surgery to open up your tube?


----------



## cooch

I would doubt they will do surgery to open the tube but I will be asking. What was the amoxycillin prescribed for. Your timescale sounds doable.lol. Definitely giving me hope.


----------



## sahzzy

I am waiting for an appointment i have been referred to Dr Boyle in galway, it will be awhile before i get my appointment i imagine, in the meantime im filling in my chart which i hope im doing correctly and playing the waiting game!!!


----------



## gumb69

The ammoxycillin was to increase cm as i had very little of it and the femara also dries up cm as well. So i take it 3 times daily between cd 12 -16.


----------



## sahzzy

Quick question went back to teacher today my day 3 bloods were perfect waiting for my Peak +7 results now. she has now told me to only to have intercourse on infertile days when do they allow you to start trying as normal again i feel im wasting time. have an appointment with consultant in december


----------



## gumb69

They normally want you to have a month to two months of charting without having sex around your fertile time. as sperm can confuse you and you can think it is fertile cm and it's not.

I will be honest, we did not wait the time. My very first time i met my teacher she said they recommend one or two cycles of charting without having sex so you are charting correctly. However, our consultant in the hospital said we had a very short time frame for conceiving, so our teacher said she could only recommend we abstained but ultimately it was our decision, so we didn't wait one cycle at all, we started charting and having sex,but i did do the bear down afterwards to ensure i wasn't confusing seminal fluid with fertile cm.
best of luck, remember it's you that is waiting, not the teacher x


----------



## sahzzy

thanks thats great i was surprised she expected me to waste another month, i will do the bear down exercise i cant wait for monday to get my peak +7 blood results dying to see does it show up anything at all.:flower:


----------



## gumb69

My pk +7 bloods occasionally fluctuate, the first few months they were down in the 30's and then they wanted them to be between 60-100.
So they increased my pregynl injections and it fell between that range.
Then every time i fell pregnant, my peak plus 7 bloods showed that my progesterone was above the 100 level on pk +7, with exception of last month where it was 131 for some reason, and no bfp!!!
Stress, sleep,dieting etc can all affect it, even when on the meds
best of luck


----------



## cooch

Wow, well Dr B in Dublin has increased my HCG injections but everything else is normal for this month of trying after Lap. Will see... as I still have a blocked tube- apparentlty. xx


----------



## sahzzy

I got my first p+7 blood results today my progesterone is 34.4 and estrogen is 219 any1 know how good or bad these are wont be seeing consultant for few weeks. Thanks


----------



## gumb69

sahzzy said:


> I got my first p+7 blood results today my progesterone is 34.4 and estrogen is 219 any1 know how good or bad these are wont be seeing consultant for few weeks. Thanks

I'm no dr but they are too low hun sorry!! 
THey want progesterone to be between 60-100 and estrogen between 400-900.
They might ask you to get bloods done on cd 3 and around the middle of your cycle as your estrogen around ovulation needs to be up and over the 000 mark.

They will most likely give you femara or clomid to take on cd 3 to increase estrogen levels to help ovulation, they might make you do follicular tracking first so have scans pre ,during and after ovulation before giving you this medication. Definately give you hcg (pregynl) injections to increase progesterone as the progesterone is what helps sustain a pregnancy.

Sorry about this. But every bit of info is a help on getting you on your way.
Daft as it sounds, they prefer to see something they can fix. If your bloods were perfect they cant' give you anything and you are "unexplained infertility" whereas low bloods can be treated and fixed. 
that's what they said to us, we prefer to see a problem and we can fix it, if everything is perfect and you can't get pregnant, then we have a huge problem x


----------



## gumb69

i should have said sorry pk +6,7,8,9 should fall within
the progesterone 60-100 and estrogen 400-900


----------



## sahzzy

thanks for that, at least a problem has been identified as you say easier fix something if they know what it is, sounds like loads of medication coming my way crazy what some people have to go through, and others can get pregnant so easily have lots of friends pg at the moment its tough wondering if it will ever be us. 
thanks for letting me know what to expect,


----------



## sahzzy

Hi had first meeting with consultant today have been put on hcg injections p+3, 5, 7 + 9 and LDN just wondering if anyone has experienced any side effects from these and should i be worried bout taking them, forgot to ask at appointment.


----------



## gumb69

there are some side effects, you should be starting on the low dose of LDN then increasing it up until you get to the amount they want you to be on, i started on 1.5mg for a week, then 3mg then up to 4.5mg
In the first few weeks i was having crazy dreams but now i'm ok
You can get headaches with the LDN, if you get symptoms ring them because they might change your doses
the pregynl injections unfortunately sometiems mimic pg symptoms, sore boobs, etc
if you test early, you WILL get a false postive. I've been on napro for nearly 3 years and i still can get positives up to pk +16. So try not to test early, you might check and see if the lines are getting lighter, but you will only torment yourself.
best of luck x


----------



## sahzzy

hi


----------



## Sherry123

Hi, I am new to this so hope to get some help or advice and support from other women out there who are going through the same thing. My husband and I are TTC for over 3 years and have decided to give Napro a go as recommended by our doctor. Had visit with Dr Flaherty in Galway and I start charting today. Never so happy to see AF today.. I have visit with Teacher next week. Dont know what to expect with teacher other then help me chart. Can anyone tell me with the Teacher will do for us?


----------



## moulin rouge

Hi, great to read your stories! I'm also on the Napro route since February of last year. Lap & D&C in May. Bloods up & down but relatively stable last few cycles. Still have tail end brown bleed & dr boyle trying to sort out that. Said if it continues he'll arrange adrenal fatigue test? anyone have that or even knows what it entails? Both my hubby & I are on super dooper antibiotics for the past 3 weeks just in case of hidden infection! I'm on LDN 3mg, 6 femara cd 3, 10000hgl with smilie face, 1 femtab from p&3 for 10 nights. Then Vitamin D & Omega 3. Had follie tracking & have been ovulating. Terribly frustrated with nothing happening. Have thrush now in mouth from the antibiotics... it's not very pleasant at all. Seem to be a lot more anxious about things since I started this route... Do any of you notice that. I'm wondering if the meds could have any part in that?


----------



## gumb69

Sherry- your fertilty nurse will go through all the diff types of mucus etc. There are no internals etc. She will advise you not to ttc during your first month of charting so you dont' confuse seminal fluid for cm.
It will seem like a long rocky road but you will get there.

Moulin Rouge-after the antibiotics my tail end bleeding stopped. Also, the diet, injections etc helped as well. 

The napro does work, it really does take a while though to figure out your cycle's etc, we were 2years on the programme before things were "perfect"
I've been pregnant 5 times and thankfully i have a healthy beautiful 13 month old baby girl.
This is our last cycle ttc as we have had 2 m/cs since having our lo and we are thinking it's a sign we are meant to as we have put our lives on hold for the last 4 years +
Thankfully we have our baby. We were told that IVF eventually was our option but luckily i got pregnant before the IVF consult
This cycle i was supposed to take 3 femara cd 3.Mucodyne cd 10-17.Antiboitics cd 12-16. Pregyn injections pk 3,5,7,9 (4000 units).LDN 4.5mg nightly and all the muti vits.

This cycle went a bit skew so instead i took 3 femara cd 3. Triggered 10,000 units cd 10 as i was showing huge follie a week earlier than normal. So no mucodyne or antibiotics. 
Inject 4000, pk 3,5,7 and LDN

Best of luck with your journeys


----------



## moulin rouge

hi Gumb69, Congrats on your little girl  It must be difficult with the mc's but great to see your positivity regarding the napro route. You mentioned diet... what did that entail? We did the allergy testing and i'm intolerant to milk. Is that the diet you mention? 

Also, have any of you been told by your pharmacy that the Pregnl Injections are out of stock until further notice? Apparently a letter was sent to the pharmacies saying this with no mention of whether or not it will be available at a later date!

Hi Sherry! The teacher will give you all the information you need regarding the napro route. You will get a book explaining everything, the chart and stamps. She will show you pictures of the different mucus types and explain how the mucus should look and how to know when it is fertile / infertile! After a number of visits to your teacher, she will do a written test with you whereby you answer multiple answer questions all relating to the napro system & how it affects you. Very simple really so nothing to worry about. You will more than likely meet this teacher 5-6 times and then periodically throughout your napro route!


----------



## gumb69

Moulin- yeah the diet, i'm intolerant to dairy, wheat,egg and soya. So my diet is pretty much restricted.

I've no problem getting the preynl injections, in fact i got some on saturday.
I would go to another chemist and ring the galway clinic and tell them what has been said to you. 

Best of luck


----------



## krissy 1280

hi im sorry im new to this whole thing about taking to ppl about ttc ... well im 31 and i can honestly say i tried for over 5-7yrs ... a very stressful time of my life which lead to weight gain, depression, and divorce ... although my divorce was due to other problems aswell , but deep down i truley blame myself for not being able to concieve .... not to get into details but its scorns me to know he cheated on me and became a daddy .... and me 2 yrs later nothing, but i gave up on it with the breakup :o( but on the brighter note i met someone and we been together about a yr and im starting to get the itch of wanting to try again but soooooooo scared to in fear the same will happen to me again and especially just fully gettin over the hurt i went through .... but his family (mother) is sooo hoping that it happens soon ofcourse she doesnt know my pvt details and i really dont want to fill her in ..... my fam knows and trys to be supportive but still im scared .... i just read about the napro and im really interested but i think my fear of starting again is overwhemling ..... he knows my issues and has been ok with it... so he says.... although we havent spoke too much about it for a awhile .... we are active and dont use protection and on the mind frame if it happens it happens but i know the truth about myself (pcos) well ok i rambled on too much sorry its just easier talkin to a stranger somtimes ...... u think i should try napro ??


----------



## gumb69

Hi Krissy - welcome 

Firstly congrats on meeting someone, and sure you know the whole ttc journey is a complete rollercoaster, but what harm can come from trying napro.

At least you can say you tried and it's not your problem its the "couple's problem when conceiving" please take that pressure off yourself. 

It takes a while to get an appointment for the napro so i'd ring now because it could be 3 months before you are seen.
Best of luck


----------



## rudydaisy

Hi there, best of luck with Napro.. I am collecting my starter pack this evening.. very excited and meeting then end of February to teach me everything.. I am then going to see Dr. Dwyer in Kells in March. My husband and I decided to try this before going for IVF.. We have been trying for 4 years now. I was diagnosed with hyperprocatinomia ( high prolactin) and have been on meds for this ever since. I did get pregnant in Oct 2009 but MC in Dec 2009, suffice to say.. we were devasted.. we have been trying ever since and nothing happening.. all our tests came back clear.. So we are really excited about napro.. and staying positive for this year:thumbup:


----------



## gumb69

Best of luck rudydaisy


----------



## SpringerS

Hi Gumb69, I have a question if you don't mind. Did you take LDN while you were pregnant? I had my first Napro appointment and because I was recently diagnosed with endo the doctor put me straight onto LDN. She said that it was safe to start with straight away, even though I in the 2ww at the moment and in fact that usually recommend that women stay on it after getting pregnant for the duration of the 1st trimester. My pills arrived this morning but I am still nervous of taking any medication during pregnancy.


----------



## gumb69

Ask whatever you want, the more info you have the better. x
I stayed on LDN up until 39 weeks. It's not dangerous during pg and can reduce your chance of m/c. We have since stopped ttc and i'm staying on the LDN to help with PMS
I am on 4.5mg LDN nightly.
One word of caution, you can't really take anything stronger than paracetamol with the LDN,so avoid ibfuroen,nurofen etc which you should during pg anyway.
Going to the dentist i didn't take an LDN the night before and i told the dentist so they don't give you certain medications as it can make you sick. 
I would say don't delay in taking your LDN x


----------



## gumb69

I forgot to say best of luck x
You should start on a low dose first then after a week increase your dose,
if you get crazy headaches or nightmares tell them as they might make you stay on the low dose for a while
After having my lo i came off the LDN because i was bf and i went back on it again, really helps with hormones, every little helps


----------



## SpringerS

Thanks. I have a week of 2mg, a week of 3mg and then it's on to 4.5mg. No major side effects. They hit me like a sleeping tablet and when I wake up in the morning I feel slightly 'off' for a few hours. Like something I can't put my finger on is ever so slightly off with my senses. The first few mornings I napped when my husband left for work (I work from home) but I think that was a mistake. This morning I got up when he did and I felt better for not going back to sleep for a bit.

I'm doing the cm charting but it's freaking me out a bit as I'm having very little mucus. But I guess if there is a problem the chart might be able to help diagnose it, so at least charting has a purpose rather than going from month to month with no way of knowing what may be wrong.


----------



## gumb69

i get verylittle mucus and was given stuff to help. Drinking lots of water will also help you.


----------



## SpringerS

Just got a BFP this morning! So happy and nervous and not sure I'm not having a crazy LDN dream. :)

I've had one loss a few years ago so that's tempering my excitement but there were a few things that could have contributed to that m/c that aren't a problem now and hopefully the LDN will do the trick and keep this one sticky.


----------



## gumb69

huge congrats. Be sure to phone the clinic cos they might tell you to go on cyclogest suppositories to help your progesteron in first tri. Congrats again


----------



## Isabel209

Just saying hello ladies 

xxx


----------



## gumb69

hiya x


----------



## angelofheaven

hello ladies,

i had 2 miscarriages, one of them ended up as ectopic and lost my left tube. now i am pregnant again... have been on LDN 4.5mg for a number of weeks and it's doing great. i didnt take any pregnyl the cycle i got pregnant and now i am afraid that i'll miscarry again. i am on aspirin as well. i really want this bean to stick... but progesterone is scaring me. i also take cyclogest passeries... any similar experience?


----------



## gumb69

Hiya congratulations on your pregnancy.
The cyclogest will def help your progesterone i know a lot of women come off it at 12/13 weeks but i stayed on it until nearly 39 weeks cos mine was like a rollercoaster.
all will be fine xx


----------



## angelofheaven

till 39 weeks? My goodness! Thanks for the greetings and message. I really hope that this time it sticks. Am desperate for this baby! did you also stay on LDN the whole pregnancy? I am a bit afraid of it as I dont know if it can cause any problems in the future...


----------



## gumb69

I stayed on LDN until 38 weeks as well. 
It's a worrying time but honestly there is nothing you can do, you just have to have faith. I worried the entire time i was pregnant i didn't enjoy it one bit as i was a bag of nerves and i just wished i had embraced being pregnant.
Just keeping getting your progesterone checked even if you come off it at 13 weeks, just be pushy. It's your body and your baby.


----------



## angelofheaven

i check my progesterone every week.. it was 100 and now 85. but doctor said it is ok... last weeks result didnt come out as there was a technical error. am so unlucky :( so far, i have been so worried. i cant be happy. i am all the time worrying - progesterone, about having my cat at home, about having a disabled child and so on... this is scary... i just wish that i can feel happy


----------



## lisac255

hi going to dr dwyer in kells also. how you getting on


----------



## angels 4 ever

Hi everyone, cant believe there is whole forum ont he napro, its fantastic. I had my first baby with the galway clinic 3 years ago after 7 miscarriages. 

I am back trying now and when i saw my bloods at peak plus 7 last month where with in range so given that i was on clomid and pregnyl i tried to get pregnant this month. Just got my progesterone level back and its 112.5 :thumbup: I knwo when i was trying the last time one of the months just before i got pregnant it was nearly 90 and when they checked the for eggs there was 2, im just wondering does anyone know if i am pregnant does 112.5 mean multiples??

thanks a lot


----------



## CIM

Anyone currently trying Napro? I am currently 11 weeks pregnant, been doing 200 mg progesterone IM, and 5000 units HCG, since 5 weeks(both twice weekly.) I go to Dr. Keefe at Pope Paul in Omaha. At 7 weeks was put on 10 days IV Clindamycin, 14 days pill Zithromycin.(That really sucked.)For possible uterine bacterial infections. Doing labs and U/S every two weeks. Extensive hx of second trimester miscarriage. Very hopeful this time, have a strong faith. But still nerve racking, as I am going into second trimester.


----------



## liz_napro

Hi Ladies

good to see others in the same boat as me (us). We had one son, ignorance is bliss. Since last Nov 2 MC, one at 11 wks (8.5 wks growth) and one at 6 weeks.

Got my 1st P+7 bloods : 'oestradiol of 373 (we aim for 400-800pmol/L range), progesterone 26.4 (we aim for 60-100nmol/L).' Im in the Uk under Dr Anne.

It's good they found something to 'fix' but I wish I could turn back time. Everyone just tells you 'bad luck' 'everyone has one' so you think it's just random.

I think I've read so many books and cried so many tears. Grief is hard work!

Liz x


----------

